# Good Schools teaching Uk/Irish curriculum



## Irish_Ben (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I am looking to talk to Irish/UK teachers that are working out here in schools teaching the UK curriculum.

I moved her last week and my 11 year old daughter (currently in 5th class in Ireland) is moving over in late December. I am looking for information about good schools in Dubai.

I am currently living in JLT and may stay here or we will look at moving to the Springs/Meadows area. My budget is average I hear for the schools at this moment. (£7k-£10k for the term)

My questions are:

What are the best schools in the area in your opinion teaching this curriculum and within this budget?

Do these schools pick up kids even if they are living outside that area?

Any feedback would be really appreciated from a concerned dad.


----------



## zohra Khan (Nov 12, 2013)

*Hi Irish Ben,*

Although u said u want to get feed back frm UK or Irish teachers but being a concerned mum of 4 I'm giving u a reply. 
I have moved frm UK just this August and am in the same situation. U will have to accept a fact tht schooling here isnt tht great as compared to back home! If u consider u child to be academically bright u need to look into year 7 admissions in Dubai College, Jumeirh College or Dubai English Speaking College for which the open eveings are being held today and next week, and test are beginning of Januaray but u have to apply first with a lot of requirements. My suggestion to u would be act quick as they have waiting lists as well. If he/she is meant to be in year 7 already then u will have to wait n apply for year 8.
As for schools I have heard Dess, Jess, Repturn, and Gems primary. For fees u will have to look on their websites. Schools here do not look into if u live in the catchment area or not. Your query abt where to live tht I cannot help u with as I have not recearched abt tht yet as I am first sorting out the school front for my 4 kids n temporarily renting in Mirdif.
You can go onto my thread ... need help with schools.
Hope I have helped u in any way at all.


----------



## Irish_Ben (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks mate. I will look into that straight away. I will let you know how I get on.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

zohra Khan said:


> Although u said u want to get feed back frm UK or Irish teachers but being a concerned mum of 4 I'm giving u a reply.
> I have moved frm UK just this August and am in the same situation. U will have to accept a fact tht schooling here isnt tht great as compared to back home! If u consider u child to be academically bright u need to look into year 7 admissions in Dubai College, Jumeirh College or Dubai English Speaking College for which the open eveings are being held today and next week, and test are beginning of Januaray but u have to apply first with a lot of requirements. My suggestion to u would be act quick as they have waiting lists as well. If he/she is meant to be in year 7 already then u will have to wait n apply for year 8.
> As for schools I have heard Dess, Jess, Repturn, and Gems primary. For fees u will have to look on their websites. Schools here do not look into if u live in the catchment area or not. Your query abt where to live tht I cannot help u with as I have not recearched abt tht yet as I am first sorting out the school front for my 4 kids n temporarily renting in Mirdif.
> You can go onto my thread ... need help with schools.
> Hope I have helped u in any way at all.


Do they have text speak schools too or do you intend to do home schooling on the subject?


----------



## ficklemiss (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi,

Have a look at the KHDA website www.KHDA.gov.ae and you will be able to search for a list of schools by curriculum and get an idea of their fees. Be prepared to do a lot of phoning around and emailing just to get some basic info but don't get sucked into the drama and register at 20 different schools in a panic!

As previously said, there are no catchment areas and schools have transport to most areas BUT as they can pick up at every apartment block on the way, the commute can be a long one (we live in JBR and there are 4 yr olds being picked up at 6:30am to get to school on time) and you will have to pay out for the transport yourself.

Visit every school yourself if you can, while there is plenty of info and school reviews available online, almost all of them are negative - no one jumps online to praise their school and teachers! Only you can tell which school will suit your family, once you have that sorted then finding an area to stay will be next.


----------



## gemastar (May 17, 2012)

Foremarke School, Al Barsha if you have the budget no waiting list but not all the school is finished being built yet. Connected to UK


----------



## john_dxb (Oct 30, 2013)

If you cannot get in anywhere else SAFA Private school is opening a new campus near Arabian ranches.

Teachers from UK and Oz.

only about 35-40k AED a year for junior classes


----------

